# before I attempt to upgrade...



## brakeb (May 14, 2008)

I have been around the Internet, looking at several how-to sites about expanding the capabilities of one of my Series 2 Tivos (540140). 

I've hit upon some contradictory information. Weaknees.com's interactive upgrade guide says that I should be able to upgrade my tivo.

I kept seeing this "Tivo 2.5", which ends up being a Series 2 with the white face, instead of the plain black face. These seem to be dual-tuner tivos. In order hack these, i'd need to do a PROM hack, which I really don't wish to do.

Here is the problem. I have what appears to be a 2.5 Tivo, but it's a single tuner... It has the light up face, and is gray, not black. 

So, I don't want to yank the drive, only to putz around and ask later why something isn't right only to find out that I should have asked if what I have is able to be modified.

Is there a way to find out if my tivo is modifiable? Is there a serial number I can supply the forum and get an answer?

Many thanks for your answer...

Bryan


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

Your box is a single tuner Series 2.5 tivo. To be hacked, a prom mod is required unless you design a new exploit. For any hacking at all, you have to pull the drive. You can however upgrade your hard drive to a larger size without touching the prom.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If the TSN begins with 5 or 6, it needs a PROM mod to modify the kernel and file system.


----------



## brakeb (May 14, 2008)

So, I can use the LBA48 kernel CD, and pop in a 750GB HD? Well, it's not perfect, but it's something...

Maybe I'll trade the wife the Tivo S2.5 with my oldest Tivo S2 (black front). 

Thanks for the help...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes. All upgrades work fine.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

wowee!


----------

